# Netzwerk Game, bitte hilfe.



## darki777 (27. Mai 2005)

Hi,
ich und ein Kumpel wollten ein VierGewinnt Game erweitern, bzw. damit es netzwerk fähig ist, leider sind wir blutige Anfänger was das angeht, bzw. kommen wir mit unserem Wissen hier nicht wirklich weiter, und an manchen Tutorials hängen wir leider auch zu sehr, daher wollte ich mal fragen ob uns jemand hierbei evtl. helfen könnte, wäre echt super.

Den Quellcode findet ihr hier: http://mitglied.lycos.de/darthbreaker/Vier_Gewinnt

Wir wissen nicht mal wo wir das mit dem Netzwerk ansetzten sollen, haben zwar bisschen angefangen, aber des is scho gleich zu Beginn in die Hose gegangen.

Schon mal ein rießengroßes Dankeschön für jede noch so kleine Hilfe, viele Grüße darki


----------



## stev.glasow (27. Mai 2005)

Mit der Frage ob euch jemand dabei helfen könnte kommt ihr hier nicht weit, ihr müsst schon etwas konkreter werden.
Was habt ihr denn für konkrete Probelme? Wo hapert es genau?


----------



## darki777 (27. Mai 2005)

Also, wir wollten das Game so netzwerkfähig gestalten, dass 2 User mit unabhängigen PC's miteinander spielen können, sprich im Netzwerk, also ein Host und ein Client, ebenso wie man die Daten-Packete an den anderen PC übermittelt.

MfG darki


----------

